# LCP recall???



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I was at my local gun shop where my wife has been on a waiting list for the LCP for several weeks now. I asked about the LCPs and the guy told me that they had been recalled. :smt022 He said it was due to he guns accidentally firing when dropped. Does anyone know anything aobut this?


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, I think my gun dealer was mistaken. It looks like the recall is for the SR9 and NOT the LCP, which is good news to me. The issue with the SR9 is the drop/accidental discharge problem.


----------



## donk (Apr 18, 2008)

*Recall on SR9*

:smt076 The recall is Definitely on their new SR9. If the serial number starts with 330- then it has been recalled. I've already gone to their website and registered for their free shipping package. At least they will be including a freebie MAG when they return it to me and that's not so bad! :smt023


----------

